# Abs or PVC ??



## Richard Scotia (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi ,
I’m from Halifax, Nova Scotia and new to this forum.
I am converting a 2 unit property into 5 units and was wondering if I could use Abs plumbing to add the kitchens drains as the current units are all done in abs.
Is abs allowed or do I need to use pvc piping instead ? I can’t seem to get a definite answer as some say you must use pvc where the piping penetrates from floor to floor.
Any help would be appreciated !
Thanks


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Can you follow instructions well? Cuz this isn’t easy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh boy! Hang on for the ride!

My best advice is to go into the introduction forum, read the stickies! Might want to get some PPE until you prove yourself.


----------



## Richard Scotia (Apr 19, 2021)

Logtec said:


> Can you follow instructions well? Cuz this isn’t easy.


I’m a good listener ... go for it


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Did you read the forum rules before you posted here?
It says “this forum is for Professional plumbers only”
And if you don’t know the dif between ABS and PVC pipe you’re NOT a plumber.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

What you need to do is hire a lic’ed plumber to do the work, cuz there is no way you know what you’re doing, if you don’t know what pipe to use.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

release the krakens..


----------



## Richard Scotia (Apr 19, 2021)

Logtec said:


> Did you read the forum rules before you posted here?
> It says “this forum is for Professional plumbers only”
> And if you don’t know the dif between ABS and PVC pipe you’re NOT a plumber.


I’m an apprentice plumber and do know the diff between abs and pvc . Never hurts to double check


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

You still didn’t follow the rules, 
which say you must post a proper intro, before you post in any other section of the forum.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Richard Scotia said:


> I’m an apprentice plumber and do know the diff between abs and pvc . Never hurts to double check


So if you're an apprentice plumber why don't you look in your code book or ask your master or journeyman for the answer and where you could find it in the book?

I know there are times the internet is better but this seems simple enough to answer that you should be able to ask the ones training you.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

If you are an apprentice, don’t you have a code book?
And why would you not ask the company and or the lic’ed plumber you’re working for/or under before you came online to make a fool of yourself?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Use cast iron, tried and true


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Richard Scotia (Apr 19, 2021)

Richard Scotia said:


> I’m an apprentice plumber and do know the diff between abs and pvc . Never hurts to double check


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

SURE SURE YOU ARE PLUMBER


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn! I’ve been trying to post for a couple minutes and have to start over! And another post. I’m ready to hit the rack, so what sounds like the inevitable will have to preformed by someone else.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I think you need to go back to school.


----------



## Richard Scotia (Apr 19, 2021)

Richard Scotia said:


> [/QUOTE
> The code book does not specify in this situation since the 2 units are plumbed using abs. It’s an internal conversion where abs should be fine in the units however must transition to pvc when pipe penetrates unit to unit with proper fire collar dampers.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Use cast iron, tried and true


I still use and prefer threaded galvanized, tough stuff. Lasts a 100 years.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

In a pinch You can use the thin PVC for central vacuums.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow! I guess I can still read it in the morning no matter what happens. Night all!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Wow! I guess I can still read it in the morning no matter what happens. Night all!


Hahah..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> In a pinch You can use the thin PVC for central vacuums.


I remember working at the hardware store, a guy had a cart with like 20 lengths on central vac pipe and he asked me why he couldn't find any WYE's to do his plumbing. I still laugh to this day!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> I remember working at the hardware store, a guy had a cart with like 20 lengths on central vac pipe and he asked me why he couldn't find any WYE's to do his plumbing. I still laugh to this day!


hahahahahahaha! 
that’s golden!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Okay we have an apprentice plumber who is clueless and hacking a building into 5 units being paid cash under the table. Am I correct?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Pipe it all in in XFR to be safe.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Fck pvc and abs. Pex is the way of the future. Do all the drains in pex that's what I do.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I think we caught him right in his lie. No news since yesterday.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I think we caught him right in his lie. No news since yesterday.


Yeah, I think we had our fun.


----------

